# Photo Contest



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

It's time for another PHOTO CONTEST! CONTEST CONTEST CONTEST CONTEST

This one should have a holiday or winter season theme to it.
There will be 2 winners.
The first place winner will receive Phillip Andrews "The New Digital Photography Manual".
And the second place winner will receive "Easy Step-By-Step Digital Photography".

All photos must be submitted into this thread by Sunday January 7th 2008. Then you will chose the winner!
Please only post photos in this thread if you are the photographer and are submitting them to the contest.

Remember, a good photo doesn't have to be perfect! You might have a Polaroid of a great shot and win!

Good luck!!!!


----------

